# Hello everyone



## the greek (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello everyone. Just had someone turn me on to this board {thanks Plugman}. Seems like some of the same folks I see at alot of the other places. Some great stuff being built over here. I build mostly saltwater baits but lately have been building alot of freshwater stuff. I like looking around at the musky sites to get some different ideas on some things. Here are a few things I've finished up lately.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Those are some nice lures you got there. I like that first one myself. Those buggers in the last photo sure are thick!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard the greek! That is some beautiful work there, sir. You really did a great job on the eyes on that top oneI can see the saltwater influence in your style. I like it!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard Ted, your work will be a great addition to this board. As well, I'm sure you'll find some amazing work here.

Douglas


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello Mr. Greek. That's some nice work there.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Greek - all nice lures, but I have a weakness for the paint on the last three.pete


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

A nice addition to our family indeed. Welcome.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice looking baits there Greek, welcome aboard.....it's nice to have the saltwater influence....

Rod


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

welcome aboard Greek great looking baits youll fit right in on this site.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello Greek and welcome to the site. Those plugs look great. I love the body shapes that you did. I bet you have to beat the stripers off those plugs

John


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Out of curiousity. What were the starting dimensions of the wood stock for those guys? What kind of wood did you use? Did you cut your own metal lips? They look flawless!


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the site.....great looking lures. Your perch/glitter pattern is A1. Way to go. What kind of eyes do you use?


----------



## the greek (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I use alot of different eyes, the ones on the perch jerkbait are the plastic animal eyes with the post on the back. I believe they are called "cut". The others are the same just in a clear and I paint them whatever color I want. There are also some WTP eyes on a couple of them. I do cut my own lips from S/S. I find the tunability much better with the stainless than lexan. The swimmers were made from white cedar. I cut them from some 3x3 stock. I was not the biggest fan of white cedar until I did these. I found I got alot of raised grain the way I was doing some sanding with the smaller baits. I have since changed my sanding a bit and solved that problem and I like the way the white cedar swims. I am a HUGE fan of Alaskan yellow cedar but am having an increasingly hard time finding it and the cost is through the roof. Thanks again and hope I can add something somthing to the site here or there.

Ted


----------

